# oceanfree.net



## Fiametta (26 Apr 2006)

Can't get into my emails - anyone know if there is a problem with oceanfree.net?


----------



## ClubMan (26 Apr 2006)

A bit more detail (e.g. specific verbatim error messages, if/when it previously worked etc.) might help.

If this is a non subscription "free" (i.e. call charges only) dial-up _ISP _then why not try [broken link removed]?


----------



## Fiametta (26 Apr 2006)

The message reads: The connection to the server has failed. Account: Mail Server, Server:mail.oceanfree.net Protocol POP3: 110. Secure(SSL): No, Socket error:10060 Error No 0x800CCOE.  
I have a broadband connection which is working.


----------



## wheeler (26 Apr 2006)

You should be careful with oceanfree. I found a way of getting user passwords to mail accounts (and I am not that technically minded) and sent them a mail telling them how I did it.

Response from oceanfree: hide your address line bar and then it will no longer be possible! 

Needless to say I stopped using my own mail account with them.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Apr 2006)

Fiametta said:
			
		

> The message reads: The connection to the server has failed. Account: Mail Server, Server:mail.oceanfree.net Protocol POP3: 110. Secure(SSL): No, Socket error:10060 Error No 0x800CCOE.
> I have a broadband connection which is working.


Did _oceanfree _email ever work for you? When did it stop working? Was this after any changes to your setup?


----------



## Fiametta (26 Apr 2006)

Thanks whelanfiona.  I'll think about changing.


----------



## Fiametta (26 Apr 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Did _oceanfree _email ever work for you? When did it stop working? Was this after any changes to your setup?


 
Yes, it has worked perfectly for two years.  Just developed this problem this morning.  I'm not a computer expert but as far as I know there has been no change to my setup.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Apr 2006)

Any _Windows Updates _or other software download/installed on you _PC _in the meantime? Have you contacted _Oceanfree _to see if it's a problem at their end? If it's not then something must have changed at your end. Can you try it from another _PC _and/or internet connection (e.g. in an internet café)?


----------



## Fiametta (26 Apr 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Any _Windows Updates _or other software download/installed on you _PC _in the meantime? Have you contacted _Oceanfree _to see if it's a problem at their end? If it's not then something must have changed at your end. Can you try it from another _PC _and/or internet connection (e.g. in an internet café)?


 
Yes, Clubman - I downloaded Windows (automatic) updates yesterday, also an email I received requested that I download Adobe Reader - could either of these be the problem?  My daughter tried getting on to oceanfree from her office this morning but failed so perhaps the problem is more general.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Apr 2006)

It's a possibility but hard to pinpoint as the problem from this remove and based on partial info. You could try rolling back to a _System Restore_ point before the latest updates and see if that makes any difference. If it does then you know that something in the _Windows _and other updates may have caused the problem. If not then you can roll back to the current update level. See _Start -> All Programs -> Accessories -> System Tools -> System Restore_ and this article for more info.


----------



## Fiametta (26 Apr 2006)

Hallelujah! oceanfree is back on line. Seems to have been a problem at their end.  Thanks for all your help Clubman!


----------



## ClubMan (26 Apr 2006)

OK - good to hear that the problem was resolved.


----------



## Lorraine B (26 Apr 2006)

Hi Fiametta, had the same oceanfree problem last night but it seems to be ok this evening.


----------

